# Sustanon for TRT



## Loganx45 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey All,

I used the search function and nothing came up. So I was wondering does anyone have any thoughts/experience in using sustanon for TRT? Because of the esters and the varying releases and half life I would think it would be great for TRT.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 24, 2018)

sustanon was created for the purpose of TRT


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2018)

I thought the same when I was researching trt. 

What Seek said is correct but almost nobody gets prescribe that. Almost exclusively test c here in the states. 

I think notsoswolecpa was was initially scripted sustain.


----------



## Mr P (Mar 24, 2018)

yes sir both beefed cakes posters ^^ 

sustanon or duratest for trt, they are not prescribed


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 24, 2018)

Ive used it for TRT in a pinch it does fine.  I'd be fine if my doc put me on it instead of C.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 24, 2018)

Ever since Nebido/Aveed hit the market, I consider Sustanon to be outdated for TRT purposes. The weird pharmacokinetic profile doesn't help its case either.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> I thought the same when I was researching trt.
> 
> What Seek said is correct but almost nobody gets prescribe that. Almost exclusively test c here in the states.
> 
> I think notsoswolecpa was was initially scripted sustain.



Actually, it was administered in office for the once per week injections.  That particular doctor starts EVERY patient on 250 mg of Sustanon per week then adjusts after 90 days.  He kept me on it from April 2017 through September 2017, then switched me to a blend of 100 mg of Sustanon and 160 mg of Enanthate every other week.  Between the hormone roller coaster ride and the fact that he over-prescribed Anastrozole, thereby crashing my estradiol, I no longer go to him.

Now I'm prescribed cypionate and it has since been changed to 83 mg every 3.5 days with .25 mg of Anastrozole and 500 iU of HCG on the same schedule.

EDIT:  My old doctor used a compounding pharmacy to obtain his Sustanon from.  His nurse just referred to it as a "multi-ester blend designed for once per week injections."  In other words, it was Sustanon, but they didn't call it that.  He should be making bank at the $60 cash he charges patients per visit because in the 20 minutes I would spend there I'd see 6 others come and go with me.  Granted, he took my insurance, so I only had a $45 "specialist" copay at the time.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 24, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Actually, it was administered in office for the once per week injections.  That particular doctor starts EVERY patient on 250 mg of Sustanon per week then adjusts after 90 days.  He kept me on it from April 2017 through September 2017, then switched me to a blend of 100 mg of Sustanon and 160 mg of Enanthate every other week.  Between the hormone roller coaster ride and the fact that he over-prescribed Anastrozole, thereby crashing my estradiol, I no longer go to him.
> 
> Now I'm prescribed cypionate and it has since been changed to 83 mg every 3.5 days with .25 mg of Anastrozole and 500 iU of HCG on the same schedule.



Is that doc still around?

Also did u have to take all that anastrozole or did u not have a choice?


----------



## Loganx45 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey All thanks for the responses. I wish I could learn more about pharmacologically why docs don't prescribe it in the states. It would seem to be superior method of delivery. Especially now that Seeker and Jin said about it. Currently I am prescribed test E.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 24, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Is that doc still around?
> 
> Also did u have to take all that anastrozole or did u not have a choice?



He is still in business.  It's just his nurse practitioner is a bonehead because I was complaining about my symptoms and she recommended that I up my Anastrozole from 1 mg post injection to 1 mg every week.  As a result, I ended up with an estradiol level of 6.8 on the sensitive test method.  The NP tried to argue with me when I gave them my new labs and I told her that I would only speak to the doctor.  He never called me back.  

Here is the kicker, I went from an estradiol level in the 30s to 6.8 over the course of 1.5 months.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 24, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> He is still in business.  It's just his nurse practitioner is a bonehead because I was complaining about my symptoms and she recommended that I up my Anastrozole from 1 mg post injection to 1 mg every week.  As a result, I ended up with an estradiol level of 6.8 on the sensitive test method.  The NP tried to argue with me when I gave them my new labs and I told her that I would only speak to the doctor.  He never called me back.
> 
> Here is the kicker, I went from an estradiol level in the 30s to 6.8 over the course of 1.5 months.


Dayummmm, is this a well known doc we have all heard of before.....? 

Yeah i crashed mine first time i took exemestane


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 24, 2018)

Loganx45 said:


> Hey All thanks for the responses. I wish I could learn more about pharmacologically why docs don't prescribe it in the states. It would seem to be superior method of delivery. Especially now that Seeker and Jin said about it. Currently I am prescribed test E.



It could be psychological, but I noticed that I felt better fairly quickly after receiving my injection on the every other week injection schedule.  I always assumed it was due to the quicker acting esters in the 100 mg of Sustanon mixed with the 160 mg of Enanthate.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 24, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Dayummmm, is this a well known doc we have all heard of before.....?
> 
> Yeah i crashed mine first time i took exemestane



He is a local bonehead.  The sad thing is he trained just about every other doctor in the area on TRT protocols, so I didn't trust any of those fools to switch to.  For example, they don't like HCG and they don't recommend compounding pharmacies for anastrozole, so they prescribe it at 1mg and recommend that the patients take 1mg at a time.  Ironically, they obtain their multi-blend ester from the same local compounding pharmacy.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 24, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> He is a local bonehead.  The sad thing is he trained just about every other doctor in the area on TRT protocols, so I didn't trust any of those fools to switch to.  For example, they don't like HCG and they don't recommend compounding pharmacies for anastrozole, so they prescribe it at 1mg and recommend that the patients take 1mg at a time.  Ironically, they obtain their multi-blend ester from the same local compounding pharmacy.


Hahaha wow, thats crazy, allthough i would have just taken that anastrozole and broke that shit in half, and run my own bw, and added my own hcg....

I personally never had an issue on 1 mlg of anastrozole per week, and that was on only 200 mlg test cyp but the total amount of test seems pretty damn high for trt,


----------



## snake (Mar 24, 2018)

You could use it but if you get cyp. your fine with a once a week pin. Don't overthink it.


----------



## Loganx45 (Mar 24, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> It could be psychological, but I noticed that I felt better fairly quickly after receiving my injection on the every other week injection schedule.  I always assumed it was due to the quicker acting esters in the 100 mg of Sustanon mixed with the 160 mg of Enanthate.



Propionate is a fast acting ester so I can definitely see the benefit and that that it would get that repsonse


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2018)

Loganx45 said:


> Hey All thanks for the responses. I wish I could learn more about pharmacologically why docs don't prescribe it in the states. It would seem to be superior method of delivery. Especially now that Seeker and Jin said about it. Currently I am prescribed test E.



You don’t want sustanon for TRT. It was designed so that the varying eaters would release the active hormone in a superior manner compared to single ester preparations, which in theory sounds great. In reality, it’s probably the worst test you couldn’t use for TRT.


----------



## Loganx45 (Mar 25, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You don’t want sustanon for TRT. It was designed so that the varying eaters would release the active hormone in a superior manner compared to single ester preparations, which in theory sounds great. In reality, it’s probably the worst test you couldn’t use for TRT.



Interesting... Why in reality would it by so bad for TRT? I am really intrigued about finding out about the science behind it.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 25, 2018)

Loganx45 said:


> Interesting... Why in reality would it by so bad for TRT? I am really intrigued about finding out about the science behind it.



My guess would be the way it seemed to work for me.  It was always a spike followed by a leveling on the once per week injection cycle that my prior doctor had me on when I was Sustanon only @ 1 ml per week.  In other words, it was like a hormone roller coaster ride.  At 7 days, I was between 1100 and 1455 NG/DL on the once per week Sustanon injection.  I often wondered what my levels were in the days following the injection because I felt like superman those first few days post injection, lol.

Granted, I always wondered what it would be like to inject Sustanon more frequently, but my prior doctor pulled his "I've been doing this for 20 years and once a week is fine" crap on me.  He was eventually going to move me to Nebido for a once every 6 weeks injection cycle, but I was tired of modifying my schedule just to go to his office.  Then when I listened to his Nurse Practitioner and ended up with a crashed estradiol level, that was the last straw.  

Oh, the one thing I hadn't mentioned regarding the estradiol crash...  The Nurse Practitioner wanted me to start taking 1 mg of Anastrozole every other day when I complained about my mood swings, night sweats, tendon, and joint pain.  When I asked about lab work to support such an extreme dose for the new once every other week injection cycle, she said that they do that for all their patients who complain about the symptoms I was experiencing.  WTF?  I am still in disbelief that someone would recommend increasing an AI without the lab work to support it.  Had I listened to them, I hate to see what condition I would have ended up in.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2018)

Loganx45 said:


> Interesting... Why in reality would it by so bad for TRT? I am really intrigued about finding out about the science behind it.



For the same reason some people feel better with twice weekly injections vs weekly injections. You’re not getting that big yo-yo in hormone levels. Test e is considered a long estered test preparation but do you know that serum levels peak around 24hrs +/- 12hrs for more ppl? You’re getting peak levels from every sust injection within the first day or so. Then some people experience a slight crash once the short esters clear.


----------



## Loganx45 (Mar 25, 2018)

NotsoswoleCPA Thanks for the reply... I guess sometimes theory and reality have a wide gap. Although you present an interesting thought about doing injection multiple times a week. I am currently doing my test E 2x's a week and with that it definitely is for me a more even "feeling". 

On another note I am sorry you are having so much difficulty it really sounds rough. I hope it gets better for you


----------



## Loganx45 (Mar 25, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> For the same reason some people feel better with twice weekly injections vs weekly injections. You’re not getting that big yo-yo in hormone levels. Test e is considered a long estered test preparation but do you know that serum levels peak around 24hrs +/- 12hrs for more ppl? You’re getting peak levels from every sust injection within the first day or so. Then some people experience a slight crash once the short esters clear.



I really appreciate the reply.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 25, 2018)

Loganx45 said:


> NotsoswoleCPA Thanks for the reply... I guess sometimes theory and reality have a wide gap. Although you present an interesting thought about doing injection multiple times a week. I am currently doing my test E 2x's a week and with that it definitely is for me a more even "feeling".
> 
> On another note I am sorry you are having so much difficulty it really sounds rough. I hope it gets better for you



Oh, much better now.  I'm injecting cypionate 2x per week now and I no longer see the bonehead that screwed me all up.  My joints are nearly 100% recovered from the estradiol crash that happened back in October 2017.  The crazy thing about this estradiol crash was that my mood swings and night sweats went away fairly quickly on the new protocol, but the joint and tendon pain took quite a while to just start feeling better.  For example, I ended up with plantar fasciitis and couldn't do cardio until the end of January without severe foot pain.  I won't even get into the knee and elbow pain that made lifting rather difficult.


----------



## Loganx45 (Mar 25, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Oh, much better now.  I'm injecting cypionate 2x per week now and I no longer see the bonehead that screwed me all up.  My joints are nearly 100% recovered from the estradiol crash that happened back in October 2017.  The crazy thing about this estradiol crash was that my mood swings and night sweats went away fairly quickly on the new protocol, but the joint and tendon pain took quite a while to just start feeling better.  For example, I ended up with plantar fasciitis and couldn't do cardio until the end of January without severe foot pain.  I won't even get into the knee and elbow pain that made lifting rather difficult.



Great to hear you are doing much better. I was on just Test E and HCG for an entire year before my doc introduced Anastozole. I was actually really happy he took that approach judging by how many I have read had similar things happen to them. 

I think mood, sweats, etc... are a bit easier to clear up once you rebalance your hormones. Just glad to hear you are on the right path.


----------



## Intrepidx9998 (Apr 27, 2020)

Im currently on TRT using Nebido 1000mg every 35-45 days due to my high metabolism.  I was on Sustanon for a while, but I can definitely tell u I much prefer Nebido, less pinning and once u get ur interval for pins, its almost side-effect free (acne on top part of back).  No AI needed.  I was diagnosed with hypogonadism at 32 with T levels at 406.  I am 36 now and continue to use Nebido.  Best advice is to constantly check ur T levels by having blood drawn to find out at what T level u feel best and then from there timing the pinning right.  I personally feel best between 850-1150 Total T levels.  In conclusion, if u can, go with Nebido instead of Sustanon, yes Nebido is more expensive and yes the pin is more painful but definitely tolerable.  But always monitor ur levels and check for other things via bloodwork relating to TRT so that u know ur doing good.


----------

